# Need some help with DIY flavour



## PJVapes (5/6/16)

Hey guys, so i just started mixing my own juice using Dolly Varden as my VG and some flavours i got from Skyblue Vaping.
Skyblue is a bit far for me to travel but i was wondering if anyone has tried eciggies's RSA flavour concentrates??
Its a lot cheaper but will it work in a max VG mix?


----------



## Andre (5/6/16)

I have learnt from this community that it is probably better to go for concentrates on which there is a lot of information available, even if more expensive. Where such information is not available you will in most instances make up the price difference by having to experiment a lot more to find if the concentrates are worth the while, and, if so, how much to use. Also, there is a lot of tried and tested recipes available for the well known brands.

Thus, I stay with FA, TFA, Inawera, FW, Capella, Flavorah and LorAnn concentrates. Most used internationally are probably TFA and FA.

For TFA and other of the above-mentioned concentrates for the same as or cheaper than the eciggies's flavour go to www.blckvapour.co.za and http://www.flavrvape.co.za/. The widest selection probably at www.valleyvapour.co.za where it gets cheaper the more you buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PJVapes (5/6/16)

Thanks Andre!
Will definitively try Valley Vapour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

